# What’s the value? The Ball Patent Nov 30 1858



## Tony (Oct 24, 2018)

What’s the value? Bottle embossed “The Ball/Masons/Patent/Nov 30/1858.Lots of whittle,ground lip and bubble.Base marked 18D


----------

